# Shooting at Topsail High School, NC.



## JLW (Nov 9, 2018)

Another day, another mass shooter.

Info still coming in.

Hopefully no casualties.



Police Responding to Reports of Active Shooter at North Carolina High School


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

I'll keep my fingers crossed that this person is a lousy shot.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 9, 2018)

*Officials believe malfunctioning water heater led to calls of active shooter at Topsail High*
*Officials believe malfunctioning water heater led to calls of active shooter at Topsail High*


----------



## JLW (Nov 9, 2018)

Glad to hear it was all a mistake.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

depotoo said:


> *Officials believe malfunctioning water heater led to calls of active shooter at Topsail High*
> *Officials believe malfunctioning water heater led to calls of active shooter at Topsail High*



I installed one of those tankless hot water heaters. Those tanks are obsolete.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Nov 9, 2018)

We need laws to stop these water heaters. Of it only saved one life it would be worth it #liberallogic.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> Glad to hear it was all a mistake.


I was wondering who would shoot up a school at 6:30 am. before any students or most staff were there....


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 9, 2018)

Good thing water heaters can't shoot for shit.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 14, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> Another day, another mass shooter.
> 
> Info still coming in.
> 
> ...




So what? Had a drive by at Lamar high knees in Houston. How many shootings on any given day of the week anywhere in the USA?


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 14, 2018)

Crixus said:


> So what? Had a drive by at Lamar high knees in Houston. How many shootings on any given day of the week anywhere in the USA?




You never have shootings in Ghetto Institutions where the pupils are required to go through metal detectors and body cavity searches.

You also never have shootings at schools staffed by religious orders and brother and nuns that don't put up with this kind of shit.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 14, 2018)

Indoor plumbing in NC, did not see that coming.


----------



## Votto (Nov 14, 2018)

depotoo said:


> *Officials believe malfunctioning water heater led to calls of active shooter at Topsail High*
> *Officials believe malfunctioning water heater led to calls of active shooter at Topsail High*



That tears it!

Ban all malfunctioning water heaters!

Stop the madness!

Tear all kids out of class to go protest them.

Trump's fault.


----------

